# Prime Time With God- Daily devotional



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey guys/girls-
This is a great website that will email you a devotional every morning. The messages really speak to me and give me somthing to think about/be thankful for when I'm starting out my day. Just copy and paste this link to subscribe. http://www.churchgrowthmail.org/pages.asp?pageid=30781
Let me know what ya'll think about it. Hope everyone has a wonderful week!

God Bless, 
Brack


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks, Brack. I just signed up for the email.

Also, I enjoyed taking the Spritual Gifts Analysis on this portion of the site: http://www.churchgrowth.org/analysis/intro.html

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey, Brack.

Maybe you could just post the daily devotional here. How about it?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I get my "Manna" each morning via e-mail from Max McLean's website. Always anxious (the happy kind) opening my mail in the morning. Thanks for the info. Brack. CF?


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

*Devotional*



Mrs Backlasher said:


> Hey, Brack.
> 
> Maybe you could just post the daily devotional here. How about it?


I second the suggestion by Mrs. B., Brack. How about it?


----------



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry for the delayed response, I just got back in town. I think that's a great idea Mrs. B and I'd love to post them for everyone to enjoy. I will post them daily starting tomorrow morning. Hope ya'll had a great weekend!
God Bless, B


----------

